# كل اللهجات: كيف تسمّي اللبن المخيض في لهجتك؟



## jawad-dawdi

اللبن لبنان.. لبن حليب وهو الذي لم يتغيّر طعمه.. ولبن مخيض وهو الذي مخض وأزيلت زبدته.. كيف تسمّي هذا الأخير في لهجتك؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

لبن كامل الدسم - لبن منزوع الدسم


----------



## jawad-dawdi

إسكندراني said:


> لبن كامل الدسم - لبن منزوع الدسم



اللبن كامل الدسم والمنزوع الدسم كلاهما لبن حليب.. أما اللبن المخيض فيكون حامضا


----------



## ahmedcowon

أعتقد أنك تقصد ما نسميه في مصر: لبن رايب


----------



## WadiH

الأول نسميه حليب لكن قد يسمى لبن في بعض الحالات كالأمثال الشعبية والقصائد
الثاني نسميه لبن بكسر اللام


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ahmedcowon said:


> أعتقد أنك تقصد ما نسميه في مصر: لبن رايب



كيفية الحصول على اللبن المخيض
تقوم بعملية الحلب في الصباح
تضع الحليب في إناء (يسمى الروابة باللهجة المغربية)ء
في مساء نفس اليوم إذا كان الجو دافئا أو في صباح اليوم التالي إذا كان الجو باردا تجده قد تخثر أي أصبح رائبا وهذا هو اللبن الرائب
تصب الرائب في الشكوة (وهي كلمة فصيحة وتعني وعاء من جلد للماء واللبن)ء
تعلق الشكوة على الحمار (بتشديد الميم) (وهي بالفصحى الحمراء وتعني ثلاثة أعواد يشد بعضها إلى بعض  ويخالف بين أرجلها)ء
تبدأ برج الشكوة بدفعها وجذبها مرارا
وبين الفينة والأخرى تفتح فم الشكوة لترى ما يجري بالداخل
حين ترى العديد من النقط الصفراء قد علت سطح اللبن الرائب تتوقف عن الرج
تلك النقط هي الزبدة
تدخل يدك في الشكوة وتجمع الزبدة وتضعها في إناء
ما تبقى هو اللبن المخيض
في اللهجة المغربية
اللبن الحليب = الحليب
الرائب = الرايب
اللبن المخيض = اللبن​


----------



## إسكندراني

ممكن للصور أن توضح لنا هذا الموضوع أخي جواد
اللبن ذو الطعم المرّ قليلًا أو المالح يُسمّى في مصر «لبن رايب» وفي الشام على ما أعتقد «لبن عيران» أو مجرّد «لبن»ـ
وفي كل الدول شرق مصر يُسمّى «لبن» بخلاف المشروب الأصلي الذي يسمّونه «حليب» أمّا في مصر نسمي المشروب الأصلي «لبن»ـ
ما الفرق بين الرائب والمخيض؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

على اليسار كأس من اللبن الحليب وعلى اليمين كأس من اللبن المخيض
لاحظ الراسب الخفيف على حافة كأس اللبن الحليب
والكثيف على حافة كأس اللبن المخيض

إسم اللبن المخيض بالفرنسية
babeurre
وليس
 كما هو شائع
petit lait
وبالأنجليزية
traditional buttermilk
​


----------

